# Star Trek Into Darkness (May 17th 2013)



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 4, 2012)

I haven't seen any thread for this sequel, so I am making it given there is already some material out and will continue to be released in the following months.

Info about the movie, when the first trailer & teaser will be showned, comments and other stuff:



> *Nine-Minute ?Star Trek Into Darkness? Prologue to Hit With ?The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey? in IMAX 3D*
> 
> o far all we?ve seen of Star Trek Into Darkness is a measly three-frame clip, but if you?re planning to check out The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey in IMAX next month you?ll get a much more satisfying eyeful. A nine-minute prologue for J.J. Abrams? sci-fi epic will debut in front of Peter Jackson?s fantasy saga. At a typical rate of 24 frames per second, times sixty seconds per minute, times nine minutes, that?s 12,960 times as much footage as we?ve already seen! More after the jump.
> 
> ...







> *First ?Star Trek Into Darkness? Trailer Premiering December 14th With ?The Hobbit?*
> 
> News that the first nine minutes of J.J. Abrams? Star Trek Into Darkness would screen exclusively with IMAX 3D prints of The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey on December 14th was either incredibly exciting or incredibly frustrating. If you?re one of those lucky few who has a real IMAX theater in your town, you were probably excited. If not, you were probably considering driving to one. Well, don?t fret just yet. Paramount will allow everyone to get a dose of Star Trek goodness on December 14.
> 
> ...







> *Details On STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS Trailer Release; Teaser Coming This Week*
> 
> It was previously reported that the first theatrical trailer for Star Trek Into Darkness would be attached to screenings of The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey, which hits theaters December 14th. Additionally, a nine-minute prologue will be shown during IMAX 3D screenings of the Peter Jackson film. But that's not all of the footage that we can expect from the highly anticipated Star Trek sequel. Yesterday, the official French Facebook page for the J.J. Abrams-directed film reported that a new trailer will be released online on December 6th, eight days ahead of The Hobbit's theatrical debut. The folks over at TrekMovie have confirmed that a teaser trailer will debut this Thursday. The trailer, which has a one-minute running time, is intended to be an online exclusive, so don't expect it to be shown in theaters.
> 
> ...







> *STID: Benedict Cumberbatch Says His Character Is "Not Clearly Good Or Evil"*
> 
> Director J.J. Abrams, Chris Pine (Jim Kirk) and Benedict Cumberbatch (??) attended a press conference in Tokyo Japan, where the 9 minute preview of Star Trek Into Darkness was screened for those in attendance, along with a Q & A afterwards. The Japanese press seem to be strictly adhering to the embargo placed on descriptions of said footage, but we do have some quotes from Benedict Cumberbatch, who talks a little about his (still unidentified) character. It seems that although Cumberbatch will be the main antagonist of the story, he will have a few shades of grey to him at the same time..
> 
> ...





The synopsis:



> _In Summer 2013, pioneering director J.J. Abrams will deliver an explosive action thriller that takes Star Trek Into Darkness. When the crew of the Enterprise is called back home, they find an unstoppable force of terror from within their own organization has detonated the fleet and everything it stands for, leaving our world in a state of crisis.
> 
> With a personal score to settle, Captain Kirk leads a manhunt to a war-zone world to capture a one man weapon of mass destruction. As our heroes are propelled into an epic chess game of life and death, love will be challenged, friendships will be torn apart, and sacrifices must be made for the only family Kirk has left: his crew._





And a picture of Zachary Quinto's Spock apprehending Benedict Cumberbatch's character as it looks like:


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 4, 2012)

Big fan of Benedict Cumberbatch so hopefully the movie will be great!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm excited for it, but that poster looks like it's advertising a CoD game or the next Transformers -- not Star Trek.


----------



## dream (Dec 4, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'm excited for it, but that poster looks like it's advertising a CoD game or the next Transformers -- not Star Trek.



Transformers was the first thing that came to mind when I saw the poster. 

The nine minute footage is actually temping me to watch The Hobbit in IMAX 3D and not HFR.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 4, 2012)

I am very excited abiout this film, as I am a great fan of Benedict Cumberbatch after seeing his fantastic lead role in BBC's _Sherlock,_ and I expect his role in this film to be equally "stellar" (). Is anyone here expecting him to dominate the film as Heath Ledger dominated _The Dark Knight?_ I certainly am.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 4, 2012)

Speaking of the poster, many pointed out that it resembles some past movie's posters quite a bit. Just check out this collage:



Of course this is just the teaser poster, not the very official one. But still, nice catch whoever made this.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah, it's generic as heck. But I just now notice that the hole in the wall makes the shape of the Star Trek insignia.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 4, 2012)

Is it actually going to take place in space this time?


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 4, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am very excited abiout this film, as I am a great fan of Benedict Cumberbatch after seeing his fantastic lead role in BBC's _Sherlock,_ and I expect his role in this film to be equally "stellar" (). Is anyone here expecting him to dominate the film as Heath Ledger dominated _The Dark Knight?_ I certainly am.



Why does everyone feel the need to bring up Heath Ledger whenever a relative unknown, unexpected actor is in a big movie? That shit is so annoying.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 5, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Why does everyone feel the need to bring up Heath Ledger whenever a relative unknown, unexpected actor is in a big movie? That shit is so annoying.



Forgive me for doing so, but I regarded Heath Ledger's performance in _The Dark Knight_ to be a spectacular performance, and I am hoping that Benedict Cumberbatch's performance in _Star Trek Into Darkness_ shall be similarly awesome, which is why I made that comparison. If you wish, I can use another actor's performance from another franchise as a comparison, such as Ian McDiarmid's performance as Palpatine in _Star Wars, Episode III,_ which, in my mind, was the best performance in that movie; would that be an acceptable alternative?


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 5, 2012)

The UK better show this damn prologue too.


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 6, 2012)

THAT WAS AWESOME!!!

Visuals-wise, it was much improved (Abrams did his homework), and Cumbercatch is killing it!!!!

Can't fuckin' wait for the full trailer....and fuck, the preview, too...


----------



## ℛei (Dec 6, 2012)

Benedict Cumberbatch  

so excited for the movie


----------



## Slice (Dec 6, 2012)

The japanese teaser has a few extra scenes

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrHlQUXFzfw&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Dec 6, 2012)

J J is taking the TDK route  this movie is guaranteed to be awesome. Every serious looking sequel is automatically considered to be ripping off Nolan sama. Because lets all face it his the greatest director this generation. I hope this star trek is more gritty and is based more on realism.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 6, 2012)

Vault said:


> J J is taking the TDK route  this movie is guaranteed to be awesome. Every serious looking sequel is automatically considered to be ripping off Nolan sama. Because lets all face it his the greatest director this generation. I hope this star trek is more gritty and is based more on realism.


----------



## Vault (Dec 6, 2012)

I agree Douchebag, we need to feel the realism, yes its a sci fi but still we should be able to relate, that's the sort of realism only Nolan can capture.


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 6, 2012)

i'm a bit disappointed in Alice Eve taking on the role of Kirk's love interest (she just seemed out of place here...), but at least Cumbercatch's master stroke will make up of it (i'm getting the vibe of Bane here btw, do u think so?)


----------



## Slice (Dec 6, 2012)

Vault said:


> J J is taking the TDK route  this movie is guaranteed to be awesome. Every serious looking sequel is automatically considered to be ripping off Nolan sama. Because lets all face it his the greatest director this generation. I hope this star trek is more gritty and is based more on realism.





Vault said:


> I agree Douchebag, we need to feel the realism, yes its a sci fi but still we should be able to relate, that's the sort of realism only Nolan can capture.



This is pure quality.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 6, 2012)

Silly Vault-kun


----------



## Psychic (Dec 6, 2012)

Love the first one, looking forward to this.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 6, 2012)

I think the Japanese teaser gives too much away. I'm pretty sure I know who Cumberbatch plays now - and it isn't Khan.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 6, 2012)

Well I may have an idea who he might be playing



Is that who you meant velocity?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 6, 2012)

The teaser looked awesome, I really liked Benedict Cumberbatch's monologue in it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2012)

Really, really looking forward to this film.   The teaser trailer gives me goosebumbs.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 6, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Well I may have an idea who he might be playing
> 
> 
> 
> Is that who you meant velocity?



Nah, I think it's...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sybok, Spock's half-brother. The added scene in the Japanese teaser not only talks about family, but clearly shows Spock using the Vulcan handsign towards who is more than likely Cumberbatch's character.

Admittedly, Sybok would make a fantastic villain what with Vulcan destroyed (exploring the knock-on effect from the first film would be an awesome way to continue the series).


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2012)

Slice said:


> The japanese teaser has a few extra scenes
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrHlQUXFzfw&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1[/YOUTUBE]



Looks fantastic.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 6, 2012)

Looked badass with that giant gun


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 6, 2012)

So, it wasn't confirmed Cumbercatch isn't playing Khan?

all this time i thought he was...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Nah, I think it's...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That would be an interesting villian for the film.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Though when I saw that Vulcan handsign I was more reminded of the Kirk/Spock "I will always be your friend" scene from the Wrath of Khan film.


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 6, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> That would be an interesting villian for the film.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



that scene would be so gay if Kirk and Spock were the ones doing that..


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 6, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Nah, I think it's...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



If its Sybok he's well and truly went off the deep end. Mr "share your pain with me" who can turn the entire Enterprise against Kirk by sheer do-goodiness? The guy whose evil scheme last time was to find God without hurting anybody?

Of course, it _is_ an alternate timeline, and Vulcan's who play around with emotions tend to run the risk of going crazy, so maybe Vulcan being destroyed did that to him. Would make it kindof ironic given that the main timeline Sybok could probably give him some damn good therapy.

But...I don't see it. He talks about vengeance- on whom? Vulcan was destroyed by someone long dead. I don't think its Sybok, or if it is his motivation probably doesn't have much to do with those events.

Hmmm....I'm a little concerned about Cumberbatch's character. From the trailer, his motives sound almost exactly like those of Nero from the first film. Do we really need a rehash of that?


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 6, 2012)

I think he is someone with a grudge against Kirk.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 6, 2012)

I thought it was Gary Mitchell.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Dec 6, 2012)

Bluebeard said:


> I thought it was Gary Mitchell.



It probably is him.


----------



## Slice (Dec 7, 2012)

Alice Eve's role kinda has the look Elizabeth Dehner had. So this is quite possible.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2012)

> *Video Blog Reaction: ‘Star Trek Into Darkness’ 9 Minute IMAX Prologue*
> 
> If for some crazy reason you forgot why you loved J.J. Abrams‘ 2009 reboot of Star Trek, you’ll be quickly reminded in the sequel Star Trek Into Darkness. The first nine minutes of the film are visually impressive, exciting, incredibly surprising, and will be playing in front of select IMAX prints of The Hobbit starting December 14. We were lucky enough to get a sneak peak.
> 
> ...





The "hint" they are talking about is this picture of Spock inside a "Volcano Suit", most likely to do with those quick shots of a planet made of lava or that featured a magma eruption in the announcement teaser trailer we saw last week.


----------



## dream (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like I'll be watching the IMAX version of the Hobbit.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2012)

New image from the movie featuring Spock, Kirk and Benedict Cumberbatch:



Good cop/bad cop interrogation scene?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 10, 2012)

yawn **


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2012)

Some info about the latest pic regarding the identity of Cumberbatch's character:



> *New ?Star Trek Into Darkness? Image Identifies Benedict Cumberbatch as? John Harrison?*
> 
> The first teaser trailer for Star Trek Into Darkness, from director J.J. Abrams, was oriented towards establishing a tone of menace and danger, but in general it was fairly light on classic Trek icons. The well-known Starfleet uniforms, and the USS Enterprise, for example, were barely seen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wan (Dec 10, 2012)

Eureka!

J o h n  H a r r i s o n

G a r y  M i t c h e l l

Same amount of letters in each word.  Same amount of consonants and vowels.  (4 vowels, 8 consonants).

Coincidence?  I think NOT!


----------



## Velocity (Dec 10, 2012)

It isn't Gary Mitchell - he never had pointy ears.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 10, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Some info about the latest pic regarding the identity of Cumberbatch's character:



What this scene will be:

1.) The bad guy does a dramatic intro but is seemingly easily captured
2.) He is held aboard the ship and does an evil rant with the main hero that exposes just how far he has fallen
3,) It be revealed that he intentionally let himself be captured as part of his master plan.
4.) Just as that revelation is presented, he will commence his escape

This is a formula that has been repeated in big-budget movies since The Dark Knight presented it. Avengers, Skyfall, and so on....


----------



## Darth (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm actually really looking forward to this! 

Although I was hoping for Borg final villain.


----------



## Wan (Dec 10, 2012)

The Borg have been done before; the rebooted Star Trek series needs its own memorable villain (Nero was fail).  The Borg are a TNG villain anyways, not TOS.


----------



## Darth (Dec 10, 2012)

Oman said:


> The Borg have been done before; the rebooted Star Trek series needs its own memorable villain (Nero was fail).  The Borg are a TNG villain anyways, not TOS.



Kirk never fought The Borg?

Damn. Ah well, I was always more of a TNG/Voyager fan.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2012)

Klingons Confirmed For STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS; Alice Eve's Role Revealed



Megaharrison said:


> What this scene will be:
> 
> 1.) The bad guy does a dramatic intro but is seemingly easily captured
> 2.) He is held aboard the ship and does an evil rant with the main hero that exposes just how far he has fallen
> ...



Yeah I think so as well. So far those movies have handled those key scenes well on their own way. Though I am not sure if TDK was "the" first movie that pulled that plotwist.


----------



## Kahvehane (Dec 10, 2012)

Slice said:


> The japanese teaser has a few extra scenes
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrHlQUXFzfw&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1[/YOUTUBE]



That last frame seems to be paying homage to Spock's death in Wrath of Khan.


Hmm...


----------



## Wan (Dec 10, 2012)

There's a fine line between "paying homage" and "doing over again".  If that specific shot references TWOK but the surrounding situation is actually mostly different, that's fine.  If it's a straight rip where Spock (or Kirk) is in his last moments and the other is there with him, then screw this movie.  They're not going to do it better than TWOK, so why bother retreading old ground?  Make something NEW.


----------



## Nimander (Dec 13, 2012)

I absolutely loved the first film, mainly because I liked how Kirk's character was done. Plus there was a very solid cast, which also made it enjoyable to watch. And in general, a good sci-fi film will always catch my attention, mainly because the futuristic tech garners "shiny thing" level fascination with me.

But I've always been a big Star Trek fan, though not a hardcore one. So as long as the plot at least average, I'll enjoy this movie cause the effects and technology in it will probably pick up the rest of the slack.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQZbdk4-idc[/YOUTUBE]​
I'll post other bits of STID info later on.


----------



## dream (Dec 17, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQZbdk4-idc[/YOUTUBE]​
> I'll post other bits of STID info later on.



Excellent trailer.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 17, 2012)

Just saw the 9 minute preview in theaters. Shit looks soooo legit.


----------



## Detective (Dec 17, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> Just saw the 9 minute preview in theaters. Shit looks soooo legit.



Be the cheerleader of this thread Suzuku and put out some spoilers.

Do it.

Using tags of course.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2012)

You really want some?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Spock enters a volcano, and looks like he's going to die.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 18, 2012)

Detective said:


> Be the cheerleader of this thread Suzuku and put out some spoilers.
> 
> Do it.
> 
> Using tags of course.


Here's your self gratifying spoilers. 


*Spoiler*: _Preview summary_ 



Starts off on Earth in London and they show the Star Date. Two parents are with their kid in a hospital and the kid is dying. The father goes outside and that is when Benedict Cumberbatch's John Harrison shows up and says he can save the child. This scene is pretty hilarious because the camera zooms in super close to his face really over dramatically.  Then we cut to Kirk's crew on an alien planet in the middle of a mission to stop a volcano from erupting and destroying a species. Kirk pissed off the aliens on the planet somehow and accidentally stunned his alien ride, so he has to run through the jungle. 

Meanwhile, Spok and Nyota are preparing to set a bomb off in the volcano. Spok is lowered into the volcano but the carrier they were in gets damaged and Spok is left stranded inside the volcano. Kirk makes it to the ship by jumping off a cliff and into a sea where they had the ship hidden. Kirk learns of Spok's situation and wants to save him, but Spok says the needs of the many comes before the needs of the few and that the mission comes first (Wrath of Khan reference). Kirk asks Bones if he were in Spok's situation what would Spok do, and Bones says he'd let him die. Spok is seemingly engulfed by volcanic lava and preview ends there, cue the trailer Sennin posted.

The 3D was really good and the planet looked awesome. There are also a lot of references to Wrath of Khan with Spok's line about mission before self and apparently "dying" and of course Dr. Marcus' involvement.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> You really want some?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Does that mean Star Trek 3 will be _The Search for Spock...Again_?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 18, 2012)

Some leaked images of the preview.



Don't do the movie justice though. Seeing it in IMAX 3D theaters is really quite a thing, it looks really good.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 19, 2012)

After seeing the 2009 _Star Trek_ film, I am very interested in this one. This new franchise seems to be darker and more serious in its tone than was the original franchise, and that is acceptable to me, as the campy plots of the 1960's will not work with today's audiences.

I am definitely excited about Benedict Cumberbatch being in this film, as I am very fond of him from seeing his role in BBC's _Sherlock,_ and I am expecting him to be equally awesome in this film, as well. What is the significance of the title? I wonder? Why is it entitled _"Star Trek into Darkness?"_ I do hope that the reason for the name is revealed in the film.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean Star Trek 3 will be _The Search for Spock...Again_?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think so; being an alternate timeline I think repeating past film ideas would be a wasted opportunity. So I bet Spock doesn't actually die.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 24, 2012)

Since this new franchise is focusing on the cast of the original series, is it possible that the cast of _The Next Generation_ may ever appear in this rebooted franchise? I myself would be very interested in seeing a remake of that series (or maybe not, as it was already such an awesome series in its own right, so a remake may not be of the same quality as the original).


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 24, 2012)

We've got new images just out from the oven today:


*Spoiler*: __ 
















*character limit*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 











New plot description:



> _With Earth under terrorist attack from Benedict Cumberbatch?s ex-Starfleet employee John Harrison, Kirk is this time forced into a rash decision that breaks a critical Starfleet command, puts his crew in danger & costs him his captain?s chair. Now out of uniform and dressed down in space civvies of black leather jackets and boots, our three heroes have separated from the Enterprise and headed off on a mission to try and rectify his mistake?_





More material coming soon, but I wanted to post these first since they are recent.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2012)

Wonder what that command is.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 24, 2012)

Hope we actually get to see Kirk as captain in the third film.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2012)

You think maybe the removal from captain's chair is an excuse to have him dress in black leather?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2012)

Third film?  Confirmation where?


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> Hope we actually get to see Kirk as captain in the third film.



Well, we will see Kirk as the captain for a short time in this film. 

Can't see him not being a captain for an x amount of time again in the next film.  Well, I can see it happening but I don't think that Abrams is lame enough to do that. 



Stunna said:


> You think maybe the removal from captain's chair is an excuse to have him dress in black leather?



Probably not. 

Mider T, a third Star Trek film is all but guaranteed if this one does well.


----------



## Nimander (Dec 29, 2012)

Saw the preview when I went to watch The Hobbit last week (was damn near half the reason I went to see the movie in the first place) and damn. I am now more psyched to watch this than I was before, which shouldn't have been possible. This is especially gonna look nice in Real 3D.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2013)

anyone else reading *Countdown To Darkness*?  really complemented the first movie for me and helped me enjoy it just a little bit more than I expected. Though the first issue of this felt like filler until they dropped the bomb on us in the last page


*Spoiler*: __ 



That Robert April was giving a race of aliens advanced tech


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 3, 2013)

Super Bowl trailer:


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 7, 2013)

New images:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 7, 2013)

Cumberbatch is Khan (according to EW)

http://www.totalfilm.com/news/duncan-jones-says-warcraft-movie-could-be-great


Let the fanboy rage begin!


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm starting to think he's an amalgamation of both Gary Mitchell and Khan. I just rewatched Where No Man Has Gone Before and the scene with Mitchell in the cell is very reminicent of what we've seen of Cumberbatch in the trailers. "I am better".

Alice Eve also looks exactly like Dr. Dehner even though she is listed as Dr. Marcus.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]RxZcxkFZZP0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 9, 2013)

Summary of the first 38 minutes of the movie


*Spoiler*: __ 





> "Nibiru mission ends with Kirk rescuing Spock by violating the prime directive by revealing the Enterprise to Nibiru natives so he can beam Spock out of the Volcano
> 
> Kirk has a scene in bed (back in San Francisco) in bed with two "cat women"
> 
> ...






I find it funny all of the trailers so far mostly use scenes from the first 9 minutes of the movie and two other scenes. We don't shit about this film.


----------



## dream (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm thankful for that, I don't need the whole movie to be spoiled for me in trailers like I've seen some trailers do.


----------



## Luna (Mar 9, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> [YOUTUBE]RxZcxkFZZP0[/YOUTUBE]



Dayum, it's looking pretty incredible so far.


----------



## Nimander (Mar 10, 2013)

I shouldn't be this excited about this movie. But I am. I am SO ready to see this.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Suzuku (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh yeah, new international trailer.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 21, 2013)

boners


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2013)

Alice Eve's pose is really fucking awkward.  Even a Bioware character would think it looks weird.


----------



## Vault (Mar 21, 2013)

Cumberbatch will put in one hell of a shift it seems.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 21, 2013)

Her pose is kinda like, "yea i'm wearing underwear wanna fight about it?"


----------



## Slice (Mar 21, 2013)

Kirk isnt used to females wearing this much when alone with him. Explains the shocked look.


----------



## Vault (Mar 21, 2013)

What a body though.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 21, 2013)

Great trailer.  And Alice Eve looking sexy. 

Poster:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 21, 2013)

i'm certain cumberbatch will make an excellent villain


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 21, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> boners



must. not. fap.


----------



## John (Mar 21, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Her pose is kinda like, "yea i'm wearing underwear wanna fight about it?"


Or "come at me bro", which is something I'm sure Kirk would be willing to do.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 21, 2013)

John said:


> Or "come at me bro", which is something I'm sure Kirk would be willing to do.



more like "Come on/in me bro"


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2013)

Vault said:


> What a body though.


It's a cruel reminder.  Don't forget.  Alice Eve was originally cast as Emma Frost in X-Men First Class!


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 21, 2013)

Suzuku said:


>



You guys didn't notice the middle of this screen, there's an Easter Egg on the panel showing a random website?


----------



## Vault (Mar 21, 2013)

Rukia said:


> It's a cruel reminder.  Don't forget.  Alice Eve was originally cast as Emma Frost in X-Men First Class!



Instead we got stuck with fucking January.  she was so terrible.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah.  She is getting dissed big time too.  They are bringing back like every franchise character for the sequel; she is the lone exception.  

She deserves it though.  She was awful.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 21, 2013)

Cumberbatch may well make this film.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm all in for Cumberbatch.  Rooting for him to win.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 22, 2013)

That scene of Cumberbatch talking about walking over their cold corpses gave me fucking goosebumps.


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 22, 2013)

which was followed up with him stomping someone (probably Spock)

i agree that this movie should end with Cumbercatch winning (or even if he loses he should mark an impact on the enterprise, probably by bringing them down with him or causing them to be disowned by Starfleet)


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 22, 2013)

Slice said:


> Kirk isnt used to females wearing this much when alone with him. Explains the shocked look.



i remember hooking up with Rachel Nichols in the first movie tho'

speakin' of Rachel Nichols, i hope she re-appears in this sequel

she was underused in the first one


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2013)

The bad guy should win more often.  Isn't that one of the reasons The Empire Strikes Back is so popular?  Cumberbatch can win and have the upper hand after this film.  Kirk and company can defeat him in number 3.

Studios are afraid of making the two film commitment though.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 22, 2013)

I think thats why I liked Outpost, the bad guys ended up winning and it was different from the norm. One reason I'd love to see Cumberbatch win is just to see him in the next movie even if they made it half the movie defeating then other half something else.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 22, 2013)

Every page until release.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 22, 2013)

I know, right? That bit.ly link is so well hidden!


----------



## James Bond (Mar 22, 2013)

Teeheee **


----------



## Vault (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah she's definitely bath water tier.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm actually starting to wonder if Cumberbatch is playing one of those Cassandra-type villains, like Darth Revan, someone trying to prepare the galaxy for an even greater threat, someone who tried warning people of a doom but was ignored. The trailer says stuff like him being a top Starfleet agent and his whole "You think your world is safe...It is an illusion" speech could be about how much danger everyone is in, and he is just trying to show them all that, rather than anything he is planning to do.

I think that might be it. He might be a spy who learned of some great and terrible threat (and maybe lost someone while investigating), and whose warnings were ignored by his superiors. So he decides to go all Sinestro on them by becoming a threat himself, in order to make Starfleet more militant and thus, better prepared. And maybe kill his old bosses for not listening to him. One of those villains who has seen something horrible that has driven him mad.

Setting up a sequel, where this threat becomes the main villain.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]tUkOYr83Jao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2013)

oh man if this is true 

Deep Space Nine was flat out, hands down my favorite Trek show.  and Section 31 was always one of my favorite ideas from the show.  If true (and they don't fuck it up), big props to the crew for even remembering Deep Space Nine happened and using one of the ideas from the show that was always rife with potential.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Article seems to be unaware that there is an organization called Starfleet Intelligence, and that is probably what Harrison is a member of, given how nonchalant that (presumably) Admiral was about how he was one of their agents. Section 31 isn't something you discuss around the conference table, especially with Kirk sitting next to you. Most of Starfleet, even Starfleet Command, seems unaware that Section 31 even exists- which of course, it doesn't.

Besides, Section 31 tend to be a lot more subtle. Harrison is just a rogue agent with his own agenda.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2013)

Section 31 has a habit of recruiting from existing organizations, he could have been a Starfleet Intelligence officer who was recruited.  Section 31 has people everywhere, even in the Romulan Empire.

Oh I don't doubt that he's likely a rogue operative, but having at least at some point had access to Section 31 training or resources seems plausible to me.

Honestly though I just hope this is true because this is the first theory about this movie that truly excites me, so I freely admit more than a dash of wishful thinking


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 22, 2013)

Castiel said:


> oh man if this is true
> 
> Deep Space Nine was flat out, hands down my favorite Trek show.  and Section 31 was always one of my favorite ideas from the show.  If true (and they don't fuck it up), big props to the crew for even remembering Deep Space Nine happened and using one of the ideas from the show that was always rife with potential.


Castiel confirmed for salty taste.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2013)

You don't mess with The Sisko


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Castiel said:


> Section 31 has a habit of recruiting from existing organizations, he could have been a Starfleet Intelligence officer who was recruited.  Section 31 has people everywhere, even in the Romulan Empire.
> 
> Oh I don't doubt that he's likely a rogue operative, but having at least at some point had access to Section 31 training or resources seems plausible to me.



Its plausible, but its as or more plausible that he doesn't.

Besides, Section 31 seems to me to be to be an organization that literally doesn't exist, except when its deemed to be required Thats why it remained undetected for so long- there was nothing to detect. It is literally just a section of the Starfleet Charter that happens to justify a certain type of behaviour if the need arises, and a handful of people. 

It has no resources, it has no members, and it certainly has no formal agents; it is more like a secret conspiracy that, most of the time, does nothing- except when its needed, almost like sleeper security agents. And it folds itself up when the emergency has passed. The resources it possesses are just the resources of the Federation, and the people in the know just make sure that certain people in authority at any given time are "in the know" or otherwise friendly.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2013)

While I actually kind of agree with your assessment of Section 31.  There was still the Founder Virus, they pretty clearly repeatedly stated that was Section 31's doing, not explicitly the Federation's (not that they weren't cool with it if they succeeded).  Could still be a handful of people keeping everyone in the dark while they put their plans in action ala Star Trek VI.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 22, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Every page until release.



Mmm nice


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2013)

> The bad guy should win more often. Isn't that one of the reasons The Empire Strikes Back is so popular? Cumberbatch can win and have the upper hand after this film. Kirk and company can defeat him in number 3.



Well this is Trek, the good guys have to win.   You know no one has the balls to full on buck tradition, not by a long shot.

Not to say that they can't get their licks in or really bring the heroes low or leave them in a situation where their victory rings hollow (Wrath of Khan, Search for Spock, a good number of episodes from Deep Space 9).

I think seriously thinking _Harrison_ will win is unlikely, but if he's with Section 31, yeah I can see him putting something in motion that has to be addressed in another movie (Section 31 has no face, it has no leaders, the defeat of Harrison would do nothing to them [assuming he is part of them at all]).

ALTHOUGH, Trek doesn't always have 100% happy endings.  I mean hell, that was kind of the whole fucking point of _Wrath of Khan_.  Even other movies (and a good number of episodes from DS9) may have the heroes 'winning', but the villains got their licks in so hard that the heroes can't really savor their victory, they merely survived and have to move on stronger than before.


unrelated but I want more people to see this clip


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 24, 2013)

New STID stills:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks like Alice Eve is all up in this.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2013)

A new still and magazine cover:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 26, 2013)

Nevar forget.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm uncertain about all the leather I'm seeing...


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 26, 2013)

They're not going to be apart of Star Fleet for a good portion of the movie, so that's why you see all the leather.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 26, 2013)

> They're not going to be apart of Star Fleet for a good portion of the movie, so that's why you see all the leather.


lol, I get that, its more a pet peeve I have with scifi in general where the badguy/outcast costuming choice always goes with the heavy leather cloak look. From a purely visual standpoint it is a little irritating.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2013)

> lol, I get that, its more a pet peeve I have with scifi in general where the badguy/outcast costuming choice always goes with the heavy leather cloak look. From a purely visual standpoint it is a little irritating.


Well how else are you going to know that Section 31 are a bunch of shady doodz?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9IliYwNMYyI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 12, 2013)

New poster:



Can't help but feel it actually is the same as Iron Man 3's falling Tony poster.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 16, 2013)

Latest trailer:


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2013)

Pretty decent trailer and it's nice to see some new footage.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 16, 2013)

The best trailer of the movie so far

The atmospheric approach was spot-on and i'll be happy if the movie plays out this way, i also liked how Harrison's lines and attacks completely hit Kirk on a personal level.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Suzuku (Apr 22, 2013)

That's the same scene from the nine minute preview.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 23, 2013)

And a


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 29, 2013)

Kirk kinda hammed it up too much. Cumbercatch outclassed him in that scene alone. His cold cunning shrouded in his calm upbringing was spot-on.



Link removed

This makes a second one i guess.

Their reviews most of the time cater to my taste so of course i'm taking this one seriously.

It's spoiler-free in case anyone wonders


----------



## Zack (Apr 29, 2013)

Sherlock embarrases that pretty face actor in every acting scene they have together.  acting is just not for everyone


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2013)

Pretty face? he looks like a shark.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 29, 2013)

You think Chris Pine looks like a Shark?


----------



## Zack (Apr 29, 2013)

i heard girls dig him hence pretty face


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]tc8a55Zc5HQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2013)

The movie should break every 10 minutes to show Kirk banging a hot chick, alien or otherwise.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 29, 2013)

It's not quite a believable space adventure unless you see a guy trying to have sex with new alien species.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2013)

He's the James Bond of alien coitus


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 29, 2013)

Every page.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 1, 2013)

New TV Spots :

[YOUTUBE]YGj6PFTAero[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]oiCNHXKZ4yc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]cfn7we2m5V8[/YOUTUBE]

The third one that sees Harrison making a personal assesment of Uhura is very interesting. Her role in the movie is obviously is gonna be expanded, as we have seen her holding a gun on a number of occasions (something she didn't do in the first movie). Been hearing reviews of her romance with Spock in the movie not being fully an integral part of the plot, but Harrison's personal concern over it logically will make him do something about it.

We saw him fighting Spock in the trailer. Cue Spock's death!?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 1, 2013)

There was also one  where Harrison talked about him.

And another clip:

[YOUTUBE]m3pEEJiTHfE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masamune1 (May 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Scotty let go on purpose.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 1, 2013)

The one for spock was also pretty friggin' great


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 2, 2013)

And  are samples of the OST.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 2, 2013)

Another clip:


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 4, 2013)




----------



## Suzuku (May 7, 2013)




----------



## tari101190 (May 8, 2013)

The movie is out tomorrow in the UK if people didn't know. I assumed it wasn't out for another two weeks due to this thread. I haven't looked up much info to avoid spoilers.


----------



## tari101190 (May 9, 2013)

Just saw it. It was perfect.

As in the perfect cinematic experience, not that it was a perfect film.

There was quite a few convenient instances, and things weren't too surprising in hindsight, but it was still a very enjoyable and thrilling experience.

I really liked the first one surprisingly. It blew me away. I was worried this one wouldn't hold up, but it was just as good. Perhaps better.

Perfect definition of reboot and sequel to said reboot.

Perhaps too much fanservice, but the film was great regardless.


----------



## masamune1 (May 9, 2013)

Seeing it on Sunday.


----------



## Suzuku (May 9, 2013)

Fuck you foreigners.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 9, 2013)

Getting the movie tomorrow


----------



## Vault (May 9, 2013)

Might be going tomorrow or Saturday


----------



## Suzuku (May 9, 2013)

All you gaijin make me sick.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 9, 2013)

Suzuku you a laugh


----------



## Overwatch (May 10, 2013)

WATCHED IT!!!! 


*Spoiler*: _Motherfucking spoilers!_ 



Long-time Trekkies might find the twist amusing. 

I liked the fact that Khan was put back into cryostasis rather than killed, which means that he might be back in future films.

Chris Pine's performance annoyed me here and there but nothing too major. 

Pretty good overall. If I had to slap an arbitrary number on it, I'd go for *8.5*.


----------



## Tiger (May 11, 2013)

Pretty surprised there's only 9 pages for this.

I've never, ever been a Star Trek fan. My parents watched it when I was a kid, so I watched it with them. I never had a connection to it - I don't care one way or another about the series itself.

I grew up drowning in the Marvel Universe, and could go on and on for why the superhero franchise movies should mean more to me...

But the fact that Iron Man 3, a mediocre movie at best, is getting more traffic than this is crazy. I'm more excited for this movie than any other movie of this year so far, _easily_. And that's coming from someone who doesn't give a shit about Star Trek - they're just doing a damn amazing job with it. You don't have to be a trekkie to be really excited for the new Star Trek movies, for sure.


----------



## Darth (May 11, 2013)

I was invited to go see the Press Release today with my father. 

Declined cause it was my dad and fuck that. 

I'll wait for the actual bloody release. I'd rather see it myself to be honest.


----------



## Suzuku (May 11, 2013)

Every page.


----------



## Overwatch (May 11, 2013)

Law said:


> Pretty surprised there's only 9 pages for this.
> 
> I've never, ever been a Star Trek fan. My parents watched it when I was a kid, so I watched it with them. I never had a connection to it - I don't care one way or another about the series itself.
> 
> ...



I like TNG, but like yourself I've never been particularly enthralled by the franchise as a whole. Still, JJ Abrams is doing a good job so far. 

I can safely say that I enjoyed both this and the 2009 movie far more than the Star Wars Prequel Trilogy. In fact, one of the reasons why I was anxious to see Into Darkness was to get a rough idea about how Abrams might handle Episode VII. What I saw left me rather optimistic.


----------



## James Bond (May 11, 2013)

This movie was superb, the plot the actions the feels.. all hit home.


----------



## tari101190 (May 11, 2013)

Saw it again today. Definitely re watchable and exciting a second time, unlike Iron Man.

Will try goto IMAX next wednesday too.


----------



## Overwatch (May 12, 2013)

I'll probably watch it again with friends sometime this week. Not something I do for every movie.


----------



## Delta Shell (May 12, 2013)

Awesome movie. Also agree with it deserving more traffic than Iron Man 3 which was kinda poo.

Spock always bossing it though.


----------



## masamune1 (May 12, 2013)

Not quite as epic as I would have liked it to be, and the final fight was a little anticlimatic. Still, very good movie.


----------



## GRIMMM (May 13, 2013)

I loved everything about this movie, and Benedict was fucking fantastic.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The scene with the Klingon patrol ships getting taken down single handedly by Khan was probably my favourite scene. This was followed closely by Spock vs Khan, and the Deathgrip that didn't do jack shit against Khan except give him some pain that he managed to break free from.



Now I need to wait until 2016 for the third movie to coincide with the 50th anniversary of Star Trek.

WTB time machine please, PM me.


----------



## tari101190 (May 13, 2013)

I hope the third one holds up to these two with JJ jumping ship to Star Wars.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 14, 2013)

I enjoyed it, and I prefer it to the 2009 movie.


----------



## Sine (May 14, 2013)

benedict is outstanding


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 14, 2013)

I shall be seeing this film on Sunday, since I shall be busy on Saturday, but I am very excited about it. I am particularly eager to Benedict Cumberbatch in it, since I enjoyed him as Sherlock Holmes in BBC's _Sherlock_ series.

I do like how this new film series has instilled new life and vigor in this decades-old franchise, but is there any chance of seeing story elements or characters from _The Next Generation_ in this series, or shall it focus exclusively on the characters from the original series?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 15, 2013)

I'm gonna post some material that hasn't been posted before the film comes out in the states. And for those that didn't know: A.k.a. tomorrow.

Then all the tv spots and clips I've managed to find.

[YOUTUBE]_PR86_g_Bik[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]3znusIZdTVo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]QKC4TaV5Z1s[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]_t58Iy-UJ2M[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]a1b0F2bGrGo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]3_AjtMi_8Ic[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]bODb6QT39-Q[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]nW5jmXTPpps[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]77W3FPpXCCo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]rx3zU2eCgRA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]cfn7we2m5V8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]T5ER6sOQPnY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]nFls6CMcrEI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]CkdaaLSEKWA[/YOUTUBE]

Some more clips  and here.


*Spoiler*: _Posters_ 















I'm sure I am forgetting some more...but I'll try to find then and post them later. I bet I can do it before it's tomorrow. =P


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 15, 2013)

I might as well post them now XD


*Spoiler*: __ 















I think they are all.


----------



## The Big G (May 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Spock's Khan cry was flawless


----------



## tari101190 (May 16, 2013)

Just saw it in IMAX. Definitely how it should be viewed.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 16, 2013)

I just saw this movie in 3D. I thought it was awesome! I wasn't really all that surprise of the villian being 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Khan


. I mean, people were predicting it like crazy in the forums. I like the twist with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kirk dying from radiation instead of Spock like in Wrath of Khan


 It was cool how the other starship caught with the Enterprise in warp speed & was shooting at it. Alice Eve was sexy as hell in the movie. Kirk turning around to see her undress was good


----------



## Suzuku (May 17, 2013)

Holy shit this was even better than the first. Way more fanservice in this one an the twists were great. Only criticism is that the ending felt very rushed, but aside from that a great film. Can't wait for the third which should be the Klingon war.


----------



## The Big G (May 17, 2013)




----------



## TylerDurden (May 17, 2013)

Mediocre. It was occasionally witty, visually mesmerizing, and neatly acted, but ultimately bogged down bythe weak screenplay and some enraging plot choices that made it look like a parody of The Wrath of Khan.

As i said above, i've got a myriad of grievances concerning the plot development.
*Spoiler*: __ 




Firstly (i dunno why no one has addressed this), didn't you ever wonder why Spock never seemed to learn from the first movie? I was sure Kirk inspired him enough that regulations weren't above everything and that he should start to embrace his emotions. He was a complete dick in the first act and i sure as hell am glad when Kahn censured him when he said, 'You can't even break rules, how can you break bones!? (it didn't help that it was a follow-up scene to Kahn pawning the **** out of the Klingons, which was awesome)'.

The second one would be how useless Chekov, Sulu, and Bones were in the movie. Bones's role reduction in particular was a bit of a letdown given his potential. Sulu was involved in the best action sequence of the first movie so i was hoping for Abrams to put his fencing skills to another good use here but he didn't -_-. I'm also disappointed in how cliched the Kahn character was. I was actually excited when they seemingly made Kahn a parallel of Kirk when Kahn mentioned his true purpose in the penitentiary but no they had to make him evil.....I know of Kahn's notoriety in the old movies but they could have tweaked his intentions a bit since we're in a new universe now.





All in all i still prefer the first movie and it's still far away from reaching the greatness of the Wrath of Khan but still, it could have been worse since Damon Lindelof was involved.

Anyway Suzuku welcome to the brotherhood


----------



## Suzuku (May 17, 2013)

That scene of Spock yelling was great. 

I love how they turned the WK moments on their head.


----------



## The Big G (May 17, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> That scene of Spock yelling was great.
> 
> I love how they turned the WK moments on their head.



Spock's "Khaaann!" > Kirk's "Khaaaaaan!" :amazed


----------



## TylerDurden (May 17, 2013)

Yup i agree Spock's shout was awesome


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 17, 2013)

With the movie being dedicated to the 9/11 veterans, I noticed a few 9/11 aspects in the movie.

1) The USS Vengeance crashing into San Francisco = the planes crashing into the WTC 

2) Admiral Marcus wanting the Federation to go to war with the Klingons = Bush wanting the US to go to war with Iraq & Afghanstain

Did anyone else notice any other aspects?


----------



## Megaharrison (May 17, 2013)

Can see how this movie would piss off hardcore Trekkies. Fortunately I'm not one and thus had no problem with the film.


----------



## Suzuku (May 17, 2013)

I dunno, I'm a pretty advent fan and I'm okay with it. There was a lot of fanservice in it and while there was more style than substance, I wouldn't really say that's out of line with past ST movies. We're talking about the movies, not the TV shows.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 17, 2013)

Ok, i just got back from the cinema and i am having a hard time deciding whether i like it or not. All the actors were good. The direction was good. The soundtrack was nice. The plot was mostly good. I want to say it was good overall but ... Ah i'll watch it online to see if i missed anything.


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2013)

I really liked it. I think I liked the first a tiny bit more because I didn't expect anything from it. So this I expected a lot and I feel it lived up to it. The fights scenes were great, hell the set pieces were amazing. Loved the soundtrack, solid acting, well crafted and interesting storyline. 

Overall I really dislike most of Star Trek's shit for the most part. However I loved the reboot and this one, so can't wait to see the final third one.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh yeah  Iloved the "KHAN!!!" Line from spock. So awesome. His acting was amazing. I also love the fact they switched it up and kirk dies. But glad he came back. I was bout to cry  even though I knew he'd be back.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2013)

I liked the movie for the most part, but the ending seemed rushed. The way the villains get dispatched so quickly seemed to be just to get them out of the way so we get more bromance scenes between Kirk and Spock


----------



## Suzuku (May 17, 2013)

They should have let the cut be 20 minutes longer so we'd get a proper ending. I'm almost 100% positive there's a longer cut with more details going into the end of the film.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 18, 2013)

They were so inconsistent with the power levels. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Khan can solo 20 Klingons and no-sell Kirk's punches, but Spock can fight with him evenly in hand-to-hand combat? One stun blast from the phaser took Khan down for a minute, but he can absorb 10 shots from Uhura? Spock can suddenly toss Khan into the air and flip him over like three times before he lands? Spock's punches can knock Khan out?


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2013)

Are Vulcans supposed to be physically superior to humans?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 18, 2013)

Vulcans are suppose to be like twice as strong as humans, iirc.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But Khan is FIVE times stronger.


----------



## Suzuku (May 18, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They were so inconsistent with the power levels.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think they ever stated how much stronger Spock or Khan were than normal humans, just that they're both physically superior, ignoring established info from the OS since this is an alternate reality. Spock was also running on adrenaline so that would effect his base strength. As for taking all the stuns, you can chop that up to him being caught off guard by Scottie's blast on the dreadnaught while he was prepared for Uhura shooting him and was high on adrenaline as well.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 18, 2013)

I was surprisingly pleased with this move. Kahn was pretty awesome and the visuals were fucking phenomenol. This definitly beat out Iron Man 3 for my favorite blockbuster flick. But I'm hoping Man of Steel is even better


----------



## typhoon72 (May 18, 2013)

Benedict Cumberbatch had the presence of an A list actor, he out did everyone in the movie. Khan was awesome, Spock had like no character development but was kinda awesome. Everyone else was kind of in the background even Kirk.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 18, 2013)

The whole movie was about Spock and Kirk getting character development, though.


----------



## Megaharrison (May 18, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They were so inconsistent with the power levels.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Vulcans are stronger then normal humans. In the first JJ Star Trek, just look at the fist fight between Spock and Kirk. Spock effortlessly demolishes him.


----------



## Kuromaku (May 18, 2013)

Some of the early reviews left me somewhat disappointed with Cumberbatch, even though I thought he had an arresting performance. His voice and mannerisms were genuinely frightening, and his presence as an antagonist was palpable. However, the early reviews I had come across had made it seem like he was an instant-classic villain. Don't get me wrong, he was very good, but he didn't quite make it for me.

If they bring him back in a future film and give him a chance to do way more damage on both a physical (two terrorist attacks and dropping a ship are good, but in this day and age, that doesn't quite compare to some recent blockbuster villains) and emotional level (Kirk's demise lacked the power that Spock's had in WoK in part because it was clear he wasn't going to stay dead in this one), then hell yes, he will definitely be in the running.


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2013)

Harrison could have been an instant-classic villain if he was better written. Cumberbatch could only take him so far.


----------



## martryn (May 19, 2013)

God, I'm sorry, I have to vent:


*Spoiler*: _about tribbles and other plot inconsistencies (LONG)_ 




What the fuck was Bones thinking?  "Oh, Spock, you've got to bring that bastard back alive because Kirk needs his blood."  There are 72 fucking human-sized sacks of super blood sitting in your medical bay, you fucking moron!  If you're going to open up a cryogenic stasis tube anyways...  Why wouldn't you just take _that _mother fucker's blood?  It's not like it's unethical, since the entire lot is doomed to sit in a warehouse until needed for another reboot.  And where did you get a fucking tribble?  And why is it dead?  And why would you inject it with blood?  Isn't that an archaic, not to mention shamanistic and barbaric form of analysis?  Do they not have microscopes in the future or, god forbid, a fucking TRICORDER?  When this happened, I actually looked at my wife and loudly exclaimed in the crowded theater, "Why the FUCK is he doing that?"

Also, in the beginning of the film, why the shit is the ship underwater?  And, if the reason it was there was to hide it from the natives, how the fuck did they land the bitch underwater without any of the natives seeing?  If you've got access to a fucking shuttle craft, and you're going to use it anyways, why not fly the ship and hide it behind some mountains 50 miles away?  The fucking shuttle can make the journey in a few minutes, if even.  No need to bring the entire ship and sink the damn thing and hope it pops back out alright.  

Also, what the fuck were Kirk and Bones doing?  If you weren't supposed to make contact with the natives, why did you go into their fucking temple and steal their magic god scroll?  As a distraction for the shuttle?  Nothing better came to mind?

How is a guy who was in stasis for 300 years supposed to bring technological innovations to a civilization much more advanced than he could have imagined?  And wouldn't it have been better for the admiral dude to just recruit or blackmail a klingon who had experienced a lifetime of war to help weaponize starfleet?  

Why did Khan hide his buddies in torpedoes?  How did he manage to sneak 72 men into the room where they put shit into torpedoes?  Wasn't someone guarding those men?  Didn't the other engineers working on the torpedo project wonder why there was a coffin-sized blank space in them?  Why would Kirk accept 72 torpedoes on board when the mission only needed one?  If that one misses, take one or two back-ups, but 72 fucking torpedoes?  And if Khan had his 72 pals, why didn't he just wake them up?  Did he not know how?  That seems unlikely considering he was designing weapons 300 years more advanced than he knew existed.  Where was he going to smuggle those torpedoes to?  And why would he attempt to smuggle them anywhere using torpedoes?  Wouldn't the natural thing be to load them into a ship and fire them at something?  Was he planning to single-handedly hijack that black ship once the torpedoes were on board?

Scotty must be a shitty chief engineer if he missed the fact someone poked a hole in the pipe that makes the ship have warp speed.  They should guard that area of the ship better, or maybe install security cameras so they can find the culprit.  Don't they run system analyses on stuff before leaving?  Did they just not have time?  

Why did that black dude kill himself?  If he was going to tattle on Kahn anyway, why not just do it in person?  Did Kahn threaten to kill his daughter if he did?  Why did he believe Kahn could save his daughter?  How did Kahn know he was going to warn starfleet so they'd call an emergency meeting?  

How did the klingons not kill Khan?  The guy was sitting on a raised platform in plain view of everyone, and he wasn't even moving around at all.  I didn't see any klingon just blast him off that.  Why not?  

Why did the klingons not attack the Enterprise?  I mean, the plan was for the ship to be disabled so the klingons could find and kill them to start the war.  The ship was disabled, and the klingons had to know it.  I mean, they had random patrol vessels in the area that presumably contacted klingon command to let them know that there were intruders.  Even if that were the last thing they said, shouldn't the klingons have suspected that shit hit the fan and checked out the Enterprise when their patrol never called them back?

If looked as if the Enterprise entered warp and traveled for, at the most, a few minutes, before the big black ship showed up and knocked them out of warp.  As far as I can tell, they were knocked more or less into the Earth's gravitational field.  I mean, the ships didn't move, at all, and all of a sudden the Enterprise is crashing into the planet at the end of the film.  Where are all the other Federation ships in the area?  Was there ZERO ships in or near Earth that were curious as to what these two other Federation vessels were doing?  Did no one on the plane attempt to call up to the vessels?  

Why was evil admiral trying to start a war with the klingons?  He built his weapons to be prepared for the klingon attack.  Why go all premature?  Shouldn't he sit back in his Lay-Z-Boy and keep designing and building more weapons and more elite black Enterprises.  And how did he get Khan to teleport to the klingon world so he could convince the Enterprise to launch missiles over there?  Did Khan do that on his own, and the evil admiral decide that he might as well start the game, or what?

Why is the skeleton crew of the black Enterprise all bad guys?  Did not one of them think to question why the admiral was attacking the Enterprise, or slaughtering innocents?  Are they all sadists?  Also, Kirk and them stunned the fuck out of 800 dudes on that ship instead of killing them.  Just to point out, they all fucking died anyways.  Did Spock know that Kirk was going to stun them all?

Are cellphones of the future more powerful than the other types of communicators?  Scotty's cellphone worked while the Enterprise was in klingon space.  It worked while he was on board the shielded black Enterprise.  What's up with that?  Also, what happened to Scotty's ugly alien friend?  Wasn't he on the shuttle when they snuck on board the black Enterprise?  Did he not go with Scotty?  I guess that makes sense, as a midget alien dude would stick out.  Where did he end up?  And if the black Enterprise had a skeleton crew, how come no one questioned Scotty for so long?  He pretty much just wandered around in engineering without anyone giving a shit that he was out of uniform and also unfamiliar looking.  And with the power of sensors and shit, how did a top secret black Enterprise building facility stay hidden behind Jupiter?  Wouldn't tourists of the future want to fly by Jupiter in shuttles to take a loot at it?

Speaking of which, was the dumb black Enterprise crew member just a full on retard?  He had a five minute dialogue with Scotty, didn't notice that Scotty had his arm tied around the console and that his other hand was more or less lingering over the shuttle bay door controls.  He was even privy to the entire fucking plan.  Scotty didn't bother to take his cellphone off of speaker.  Was he a robot or something?

Uhm, are we desensitized because of 9/11 in the future, and don't even bat an eyelid when what must be tens of thousands of people are instantly killed by a crashing starship in the middle of California?  Fucking traffic didn't even stop.  Everyone looked like they were calm as shit.  You'd think, in a normal world, that this incident would be talked about for centuries as the greatest tragedy of the millennium.  Instead, it happens, and no one mentions it again.  Did the black Enterprise crash into the city where they film the giant Power Ranger scenes?




I did like the movie, though.  Better than the first one.  The plot holes in this one for some reason don't bother me as much because of Benedict Cumberbatch's acting ability.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



KHAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## Stunna (May 19, 2013)

That was inappropriately placed in the movie.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 19, 2013)

As inappropriately as it was in Wrath lol. I liked it.


----------



## Stunna (May 19, 2013)

I've never seen _Wrath._ It was really jarring after such a quiet, sad scene.


----------



## Palpatine (May 19, 2013)

Just got back from seeing it


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was good. I daresay I like some elements more than the first one. But then I didn't like the first one as much as a lot of people. 

Khan was awesome. He pretty much stole the show. 

The main thing I didn't like about this movie...the nods.

I'm fine with nods to the original material, but I prefer them to be subtle. With this, it felt really shoved in my face. The Kirk death scene, while well acted, felt this way to me. The "KHAAAAN!" moment also isn't as epic without Shatner . 

The story with the Klingons also seemed to get pretty much abandoned by the end of the film. What about the whole gunning down of the Klingon search party? The way Marcus addressed that it soundd like that was going to trigger a huge conflict.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 19, 2013)

Spock didn't seem to have learned from the first movie at all

And what's with Uhura's Klingon being rusty!? I thought Harrison said she was a master of communication in one of the clips.

Kirk should go look for a new member. I'm sure Spock won't be against it.

Some bull.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (May 19, 2013)

Absolutely loved the film, it had a couple of tiny flaws but pretty much every movie does so I give ZERO fucks. 

Furthermore, idk why there are some people who cry and bitch about the homages or throwbacks. Oh I'm sorry, did that hurt your poor wittle feelings? Too bad most of the general audience, like I, don't give a shit.

Action - check
Plot - check (as much as you'll get from a summer blockbuster)
acting - check
special effects - check
music - check
villain - Cumberbatch, fucking bad ass
Klingon set up - check 

I liked Iron Man 3 as well (minus the Mandarin garbage) and The Great Gatsby (alright adaptation), but this movie beats them both and is currently the summer/2013 king.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 19, 2013)

The next movie better pay homage to the Kirk/Gorn fight from the original series with Spock in his place. 

Super slow rock throwing ftw.


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The next movie better pay homage to the Kirk/Gorn fight from the original series with Spock in his place.
> 
> Super slow rock throwing ftw.



I don't think J.J. Abrams will allow Michael Bay and his slo-mo shittiness to direct, Ghost.

Also, fuck you for reminding me of the worst fight sequence of all time.


----------



## The Big G (May 19, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> As inappropriately as it was in Wrath lol. I liked it.





Palpatine said:


> Just got back from seeing it
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Spock's "KHAAAAANNN!" > Kirk's "KHAAAANNN!"


----------



## masamune1 (May 19, 2013)

martryn said:


> God, I'm sorry, I have to vent:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _about tribbles and other plot inconsistencies (LONG)_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




1) Guess Bones just didn't want to take the chance that Kahn wasn't special and his healing blood wasn't something all of them had (bearing in mind he was their leader and thus might well be better). For all we know Kahn might have even done further genetic augmenting on himself while working for Section 31 (if only to explain why he is so much more awesome in this continuity; of course the real reason if probably just because it looks cool). Plus Bones might think that they don't have the tech to wake these guys up on-hand, or if they do it might take some time. Quicker and easier just to get the guy they know for a fact has regenerative blood.

2) They seem to have been on an observation mission- maybe they want a close and long-term view of the marine life? They probably sunk the ship at night when everyone was looking as far as not being detected goes. Though I'm surprised you said they could have hidden the Enterprise behind a mountain rather than, you know, in space, orbiting the planet. Anyway, seems less a plot-hole than a plot-oddity, just something they never really explained

3) Kirk and Bones wanted the natives to chase them so that they weren't near the big exploding volcano if and when it went off. They were saving their lives- through sacrilege and blasphemy.

4) Maybe he just transported them. Probably there must be some specific way and place to wake them up safely, so he put them there until he could deal with them properly. Maybe he planned to hide them and feign innocence about their disappearance until he could do this. Probably he'd want privacy to explain the situation to them.

5) Just accept that a top-secret black-ops spy agency has the means to sabotage things without Scotty noticing. Besides, Kirk sent him off before he finished checking everything.

6) The black dude (not a _Who_ fan, I see) worked for Section 31- he probably knew exactly who Kahn was (or knew "John Harrison" at least). And most likely Kahn himself told him to tell Starfleet, knowing their protocols well enough to know that and when and where the emergency meeting would took place (which is why Kirk knew he was coming in the first place).

7) The Klingons were probably just wondering who the hell this guy was and didn't react fast enough.


----------



## masamune1 (May 19, 2013)

(cont.)


*Spoiler*: __ 




8) The Klingons detected the shuttle coming in; the Enterprise was just on opposite edge of their territory. The plan was always for Marcus to arrive and kill them all as an excuse for war- he was just waiting until _after_ they had killed Harrison. The fact that they didn't is the only reason he bothered to give them a conversation before attacking them.

9) Yeah, you just have to accept that for some reason there were no other ships in the area at the time. Maybe Marcus sent them away on some flimsy premise on the off-chance the Enterprise went to warp towards Earth (which of course they did) knowing that this was the place they would likely go to report his misdeeds.

10) He never got Kahn to do this; Kahn was goading him by teleporting to the one place he wanted to bomb to oblivion anyway. Kahn _wanted_ him to chase him to Kronos, and he knew he couldn't resist a chance to start the war he always wanted. The reason he wanted it was that the Klingons had been harassing the Federation for years already and he had had enough- he wanted a war so he could crush them and show the Klingons and everyone else that Earth was not to be messed with. He built the black ship illegally and secretly so he could hardly build more without being found out, and they aren't exactly something you can just mass-produce. And if the Klingons ever found out, that would just trigger an arms race (assuming one wasn't happening already). He wants to crush them while the Federation still has the advantage, not have the advantage and fiddle it away. 


11) A lot of people are pissed off with the Klingons at this point; it wouldn't be hard to find people sympathetic to his cause. Especially since the purpose of Section 31 was always to defend the Federation by whatever morally ambiguous means are necessary. And Scotty mentions that that one bad guy was private security, so presumably they had been hired rather than ordered and Marcus probably hand-picked the crew anyway. You might as well ask where any bad guy gets mooks willing to do heinous things that mooks are expecting to do.

12) Yes, they are that powerful. And Scotty's alien friend stayed on Earth while Scotty went spying. And the black ship is huge- Scotty just snuck on board and avoided people, and  skeleton crews probably don't all know each other personally or anything especially if this was their first outing (which it appears to have been). 

13) Yes, he was that dumb. He's working for a madman to start an interstellar war. Marcus obviously looked for at least some people who don't ask too many questions and can be talked into anything.

14) An entire planet was destroyed in the last one. I think "tragedy of the millennium" has been taken. And they are holding a memorial for the catastrophe at the end of the movie set a year after the event. The bit with Kahn running off and Spock chasing him only took place over the span of a few minutes. And traffic is probably all automated, and when you have transporters and spaceships the need to stop it after such an incident is diminished. And the city from Power Rangers is Angel Grove.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 19, 2013)

Getting so upset about the lack of diversity among extras in the background shots of one scene that you go home and write a blog post about the sexism in cinema?

Just when I thought I couldn't hate her more than I already do


----------



## Palpatine (May 20, 2013)

The Big G said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Spock's "KHAAAAANNN!" > Kirk's "KHAAAANNN!"



 bullshit


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 20, 2013)

Star Trek 3: We let Khan do whatever the fuck he wants to do because he's awesome. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I could watch that guy kill Klingons all day, damn that was an awesomely choreographed action scene.


----------



## santanico (May 20, 2013)

Cumberbatch blew.me.away.



Stunna said:


> That was inappropriately placed in the movie.



I was the only person in the theater who started laughing


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 20, 2013)

Agreed Cumberbatch was fucking phenomenol


----------



## Tempproxy (May 20, 2013)

typhoon72 said:


> Benedict Cumberbatch had the presence of an A list actor, he out did everyone in the movie. Khan was awesome, Spock had like no character development but was kinda awesome. Everyone else was kind of in the background even Kirk.



Spock had no what? did you watch the same film as I did?


----------



## Taleran (May 20, 2013)

Cumberbatch was the worst part of the movie also the scream at the end made absolutely zero sense.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 21, 2013)

This movie had a lot of bad writing at points but it was still really entertaining overall. It gives me hope that Star Wars will be fun to watch at least.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 21, 2013)

Taleran said:


> Cumberbatch was the worst part of the movie also the scream at the end made absolutely zero sense.



Exactly how was the best actor in the movie the worst part of it????


----------



## Lucaniel (May 21, 2013)

i thought this was pretty mediocre

what really bugged me was the emotional manipulation. it was obvious, vulgar, and pointless, especially since


*Spoiler*: __ 



you knew jim wasn't actually going to die if you were at all genre-savvy, what with the massive clue of bones injecting khan's blood into the dead tribble

my friend and i actually started laughing when the tribble came alive because it was supposed to be a BIG DRAMATIC MOMENT, HOLY SHIT WE CAN SAVE JIM!!! but it could be seen coming a mile off




it also squandered everything interesting that could be said about eugenics, or the historical process, or empire-building, or anything relevant to Khan, for fistfights, but that was more to be expected on account of that's pretty much all that abrams does with trek

also spock's repetitive emotional trajectory of 'i don't feel anything! i am logical!' -> [someone almost dies] 'i feel a shitload, don't die my friend ;_;' is awful



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They were so inconsistent with the power levels.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



this was also pretty dumb

tbh the only parts of the movie i found genuinely entertaining (since all its attempts to be deep don't even deserve mention) were khan beating the living shit out of people. so that pointy-eared nancy not getting wrecked by him was pretty annoying


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2013)

I liked this if for nothing else except that they made it a point for Kirk to learn the lessons he was too busy to learn in the first movie.  That whole intro lessens my problems with the end of the last movie


----------



## Lucaniel (May 21, 2013)

> liked this if for nothing else except that they made it a point for Kirk to learn the lessons he was too busy to learn in the first movie.



did he, though?

he broke the rules at the beginning and lost his ship, but just went down one rank

then he immediately got his ship back and went on a black ops maverick mission

and then he came back from it having not changed his previous decision-making style at all and became an admiral


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2013)

the hell you get the admiral part?

Also I saw the movie as Kirk learning a bit about taking responsibility, going through the no win scenario, putting duty over vengeance yadda yadda yadda

I also give them credit for not turning to the audience and telling them this is what they learned or have someone go 'well ahyuck I get the point of that test ya gave me spock'



> but just went down one rank


He got sent back to the academy.  He got bumped from captain all the way down to a student that is all of the ranks.

Ok yeah the first officer thing happened later but for a bit he was well and totally screwed until the plot happened


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 21, 2013)

I don't know about you guys but for me this movie didn't really feel much like the Trek i've seen in the past. Abrams doesn't seem to be as much into trek as he claims and it really shows here. What would have been best i think is something completely new and not using so many references and characters from the old series. Thats what i wanted but so much of the emotional stuff at the end is ripped from a the old series that it was just distracting. The main things i enjoyed were the characters in the first half of the movie, the sequences with Noel Clarke, Cumberbatch and the set up for a Klingon war in future movies.


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2013)

> not changed his previous decision-making style at all


Guess my point is that he's closer to original Kirk then.  Original Kirk was always overconfident to the point of arrogance but tempered with maturity and experience.  This new kid's not there yet, but he'll get there someday, and at the very least doesnt seem like he'll be as idiotic as he was in the last movie



> I don't know about you guys but for me this movie didn't really feel much like the Trek i've seen in the past. Abrams doesn't seem to be as much into trek as he claims and it really shows here. What would have been best i think is something completely new and not using so many references and characters from the old series. Thats what i wanted but so much of the emotional stuff at the end is ripped from a the old series that it was just distracting. The main things i enjoyed were the characters in the first half of the movie, the sequences with Noel Clarke, Cumberbatch and the set up for a Klingon war in future movies.


He has never claimed this.  He didn't get into it when he was young but after working on the first movie he's grown to appreciate it more.

In a purely personal opinions sort of way I felt this was closer to actual trek than the first movie.  With the references and whatnot seeming more organic than they were in the first one.  But whatever that's me


----------



## Taleran (May 21, 2013)

daichi383 said:


> Exactly how was the best actor in the movie the worst part of it????



He wasn't any good.

Half his screen time was monologuing and the other half was silently glowering at the screen. Not to mention for a super smart, super old, super solider he was a fucking dumb-ass, it all added into a completely unmemorable villain in a film I am already forgetting most of.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2013)

Obviously the next movie needs some Picard.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 21, 2013)

Taleran said:


> He wasn't any good.
> 
> Half his screen time was monologuing and the other half was silently glowering at the screen. Not to mention for a super smart, super old, super solider he was a fucking dumb-ass, it all added into a completely unmemorable villain in a film I am already forgetting most of.



Ah i get what you mean. The character itself was not very well executed i agree but it wasn't Cumberbatch's fault. He did the best he could with the material he was given and had a couple very good scenes but in the end he was let down by the writing i feel.



Castiel said:


> He has never claimed this.  He didn't get into it when he was young but after working on the first movie he's grown to appreciate it more.
> 
> In a purely personal opinions sort of way I felt this was closer to actual trek than the first movie.  With the references and whatnot seeming more organic than they were in the first one.  But whatever that's me


Ah my mistake. Though in interviews he did give off the general vibe that he's been a fan for a while or maybe thats just me projecting. Either way i think this time they went a little far with referencing the older stuff and it didn't quite work for me since i want new stuff. Just to be clear, i haven't seen any of the old stuff besides several episodes of Next Generation.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 21, 2013)

Taleran said:


> He wasn't any good.
> 
> Half his screen time was monologuing and the other half was silently glowering at the screen. Not to mention for a super smart, super old, super solider he was a fucking dumb-ass, it all added into a completely unmemorable villain in a film I am already forgetting most of.




It must be nice to be so unafraid of being totally wrong. 

Yeah, he only killed half the top brass at Star Fleet, soloed a Klingon strike force, hijacked the Federation's best warship, and murdered hundreds of thousands of people in San Francisco. Oh yeah, and he survived.

You're right totally forgettable. 

Name a single Trek villain who pulled something like that off and lived.


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2013)

> Name a single Trek villain who pulled something likethatoffand lived.



Gul Dukat.

In any case going by feats is pointless in gauging a Star Trek villain given how many great ones there are (and although I loved what Cumberbatch did with the material he was given and wouldn't personally call him forgetable, I really think there are many greater villains throughout the franchise, not a whole lot, but still) ranging from mere mortals who pose a strong enough dilemma, to beings with almost literal godlike powers, it is fruitless to go about ita like this


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 22, 2013)

Dukat got sealed into a literal hell, I'm not sure that counts as "surviving", while Khan can always just be thawn out again.


----------



## James Bond (May 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPkByAkAdZs[/YOUTUBE]

I lol'd... then I wanted an Audi


----------



## Gooba (May 23, 2013)

I really enjoyed it.  After seeing it and thinking about it more I thought of a lot of things Martryn already covered.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



To your point about the Enterprise being underwater at the start.  Why didn't they just stay in orbit and send down the shuttle, or teleport, like we've seen them do hundreds of times across all 5 shows?

Did Bones just invent Immortality Juice?  It reminds me of the end of Iron Man 3 where they basically handwaved a medical advance more important than penicillin.

BTW: Kirk's Khaaan is king.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 24, 2013)

I saw this film on last Sunday, and I definitely enjoyed it. The film was visually breathtaking, with the impressive alien worlds and the battles in outer space, with the weapons and explosions, and the story was sufficient for me to believe that it had depth. 

I see that much of the film’s story focused strongly on Kirk learning to not be so arrogant and as much of a daredevil and Spock learning to feel emotion more strongly, and that was excellent, but that focus unfortunately overshadowed the development of the other characters, which was very regrettable, in my mind, since I definitely would liked to have seen them have more screen time.

On that subject, I was immensely disappointed with how the film handled its female characters. First, there were only two major female characters in the film, and while Uhura did have several moments of badassery (notably, her interactions with the Klingons and her subduing of Khan at the end), but much of her character depth and development in this film was based upon hr relationship with Spock. As for Carol Marcus, when she first appeared, I expected her to be very tough and awesome, but I was quickly disappointed when she proved to be useful only once or twice and then as captured.

Admiral Pike dying was not unexpected,  but still very emotional, and I was somewhat surprised that it was Spock, rather than Kirk, who was present with him at his final moments, but at least contributed to both of their characters' development, albeit in different ways.

I see that Kirk's maverick attitude caused him to alienate many of his crew members, but I am glad that he learned to not be so brash and headstrong and to actually consider advice from them, and it was actually quite fortuitous that Scotty left the _Enterprise,_ since if he had not done so, he would not have discovered the other ship and been able to disable it at the crucial moment.

On that subject, when the other ship appeared, and was far more massive than the _Enterprise,_ was anyone reminded of the first appearance of the _Executor_ in _Star Wars, Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back,_ and how that ship was far more massive than all the other Star Destroyers?

I suspected that Marcus was a driven and harsh character, but I was surprised by how disconnected he and Carol were. I do wish that the story had given further exploration to their relationship, since most of the characters apart from Kirk and Spock were lacking significant development, but at least we were able to fully understand the nature of their relationship.

Of course, my favorite aspect of the movie was Benedict Cumberbatch as the main villain; every scene with him was simply awesome, and he definitely delivered the unnervingly calm and sinister persona that I was expecting him to, and I also was mildly surprised that he was actually Khan; I had heard rumors about that, but had believed them to be unsubstantiated. I notice that he did not identify himself as Khan Noonian Singh; he was simply "Khan." I am not certain if that particular detail shall have any significance in the future, but I shall mention it nevertheless.

Of course, as soon as John Harrison revealed that he was actually Khan, I suspected that someone in the film would shout "KHAAAAN!", and I was not disappointed by that, although I am not quite certain if Zachary Quinto's utterance of the famous phrase can quite compare with William Shatner's original. I also did like how this movie featured a reversal of the death of Spock from the original series, with Kirk dying this time, which caused Spock to feel an intense emotional response, which in turn motivated him to capture Khan.

At the end, I was glad that everything worked out, but I do wish that characters other than Kirk and Spock had been given significant character development. If a third film shall be made in this series, will its plot feature war breaking out between the Federation and the Klingon Empire? That possibility was strongly hinted at numerous times during this film, so I am certain that the story writers shall wish to pursue it in the future.

While I did enjoy the cameo appearance of Leonard Nimoy as the original Spock, I am glad that it was very minor, both because the actor himself is very old now, and to prevent him from overshadowing Zachary Quinto's portrayal of the character. Again, I noticed that young Spock used the name "Khan," while old Spock said "Khan Noonian Singh," which makes me wonder is that distinction shall be important later.

Also, I do not have time to mention every error or oddity that I noticed, but how is it that Khan was stunned by a single phaser blast at one point, and then unaffected by multiple phaser blasts later? Did his body adapt to resist that form of attack? And how did the _Enterprise_ lift off from the water on Nibiru at the beginning? I do no recall any starship ever landing on a plant in the original series or _TNG,_ because they were so massive that their own weight would prevent them from escaping the gravity of a planet, and the same is true with the Star Destroyers of _Star Wars;_ those vessels must be constructed in outer space, where gravity is not a major concern or hindrance to their performance.

I suppose that it was practically inevitable that Kirk would recite the famous "where no one had gone before" speech, but Chris Pine's delivery was flat and unemotional compared to William Shatner's original, Leonard Nimoy's from the previous film, or (especially) Patrick Stewart's from _The Next Generation_ (which is still my favorite opening narration from this franchise), so I do hope that if another film is made, he practices it to give it more feeling and inflection.

Overall, I found this film to be an excellent and enjoyable film, but it did not quite live up to the standards of the first film; it simply did not have quite the same emotional tone or epic feeling as did its predecessor. Benedict Cumberbath stole this film as much as did Heath Ledger in _The Dark Knight_ or Ian McDiarmid in _Star Wars: Episodes III_ and _VI,_ but even he was not enough for this film to equal its predecessor (although the film did set very high standards, making it difficult to equal), so I do hope that the film makers wait for another three or four years before they make another film in this franchise, so that they can focus much more effort on character depth and development.


----------



## Gooba (May 24, 2013)

One small gripe I've had since TNG.  "Where no man has gone before" makes so much more sense than "no one."  They aren't going to uninhabited planets, they are going to ones where no humans have gone.  It isn't sexist, it is just one way of saying the entire race.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 24, 2013)

I always get about 1/4 thru a DDJ post until I realize its a DDJ post and I'm like, "oh, welp" and skip it.


----------



## martryn (May 24, 2013)

I still liked the movie a lot, but it's tempered by some honest questions.  I hope that they refer to the events in this movie in the next film.  Apparently they can make some really big medical advances by studying Khan's blood, so they better be using him for science.


----------



## James Bond (May 24, 2013)

That sounds more like something bad guys would do or "mad scientists", yes there is great reason to research Khan's blood but very little is known about it I mean Bones didn't even check for side affects or long last effects he just saw the thing come back to life and instantly injected Kirk with some of Khan's blood.. I would like to see maybe a little bit of Khan's madness affect Kirk in the next movie.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 24, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> I always get about 1/4 thru a DDJ post until I realize its a DDJ post and I'm like, "oh, welp" and skip it.



How can you say that? Martryn's post was as long as mine, or even longer still, and yet you did not say that you did not read his post, and then you imply that you have done this before. What is wrong with my posts, that prevents you from reading them properly? And why did you say "oh, well" and skip the majority of my posts? Are you saying that my posts do not contain anything worth reading?



James Bond said:


> I would like to see maybe a little bit of Khan's madness affect Kirk in the next movie.



Why would Kirk become like Khan? Khan's personality is likely a result of his own unique upbringing and experiences, not his genetics, so I do not see any reason why Kirk's personality would alter because he received a transfusion of Khan's blood.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 25, 2013)

Your posts are consistently wordy and overly long, his aren't. And I didn't read his long post either.


----------



## martryn (May 25, 2013)

> Your posts are consistently wordy and overly long, his aren't. And I didn't read his long post either.



You should.  It's good.  Hilarious, even.  Like everything I do.

Still, where the fuck did they get a tribble, why was it dead, and what possessed Bones to just randomly inject it with blood?


----------



## Sieves (May 25, 2013)

Cumberbatch was great but he really didn't have to be Khan. Still prefer him as Sherlock 

Also Zachary Quinto and Chris Pine had good performances with their respective characters.

When Leonard Nimoy made a cameo again I smiled. It was cool seeing Spock Prime and Spock again.


----------



## martryn (May 25, 2013)

I hated the Nimoy cameo.  It seemed so fucking forced.  It's like, let the guy die in peace.  In the first movie it was the worst plot hole, landing on Spock's planet and stumbling upon Spock cave.  Why do they have to bring him back and remind us how little the plot of these films make sense.


----------



## santanico (May 25, 2013)

Sieves said:


> Cumberbatch was great but he really didn't have to be Khan. Still prefer him as Sherlock



Ben did great, he performed better than I expected


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 26, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Your posts are consistently wordy and overly long, his aren't. And I didn't read his long post either.





Very well, then; I shall not force you to read my posts, as it is your choice to read them, or not read them.



martryn said:


> Still, where the fuck did they get a tribble, why was it dead, and what possessed Bones to just randomly inject it with blood?



I imagine that thet acquired the Tribble from any number of locations, since those seem to be common household pets, not unlike hamsters in actuality, that it likely died of natural causes at some point, and that McCoy decided to inject it with Khan's blood to see what effects that the blood would have upon another living creature, but none of those seem to be important details to me; they simply were there to help the plot move forward (i.e., the "MacGuffin" trope from _TV Tropes)._


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 28, 2013)

I did find it to be hypocritical, and humorous that Kirk was angry at McCoy because McCoy was being flirtatious/seductive toward Carol, when he himself behaves in such a manner with many women whom he encounters.

Also, the reactor core of the _Enterprise_ was filled with dangerous radiation, but I thought that, in this franchise, science had advanced to the point where matter/antimatter reactions were possible (how else would they have the energy sufficient to travel faster than light or teleport physical matter with such accuracy)? Such reactions do not release harmful radiation, to the best of my knowledge, unless that was done to simply add drama to the plot. What insight can anyone else offer on this subject?


----------



## Spartacus (May 28, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I did find it to be hypocritical, and humorous that Kirk was angry at McCoy because McCoy was being flirtatious/seductive toward Carol, when he himself behaves in such a manner with many women whom he encounters.
> 
> Also, the reactor core of the _Enterprise_ was filled with dangerous radiation, but I thought that, in this franchise, science had advanced to the point where *matter/antimatter reactions* were possible (how else would they have the energy sufficient to travel faster than light or teleport physical matter with such accuracy)? *Such reactions do not release harmful radiation, to the best of my knowledge*, unless that was done to simply add drama to the plot. What insight can anyone else offer on this subject?



Dude, stop spewing bullshit. Even the foremost scientist are only just now on the edge of understanding antimatter, and the properties of it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 28, 2013)

Spartacus said:


> Dude, stop spewing bullshit. Even the foremost scientist are only just now on the edge of understanding antimatter, and the properties of it.



I confess that I am no expert on this subject, but _Star Trek_ is set centuries into the future, so is it not reasonable to presume that the technology that the characters possess is far more advanced than our own?


----------



## Spartacus (May 28, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I confess that I am no expert on this subject, but _Star Trek_ is set centuries into the future, so is it not reasonable to presume that the technology that the characters possess is far more advanced than our own?



Yes, but of course. But you stated that matter/antimatter reactions don't create dangerous radiation, to the best of your knowledge.

You can't say that, when antimatter really haven't been proven to exist, let alone the properties of it. To the best of my knowledge, the only sure thing astrophysicists know about antimatter, is the likelihood of its existense.

Look, I'm not disputing that antimatter and its properties have been discovered in the Trek universe. But you were coming off as if it was a known fact _in our real world_ that the properties of antimatter have been discovered.

Now, it's an entirely different matter, if it was stated  in the Trek lore, that matter/antimatter reactions cause dangerous levels of radiation, and you meant it in that context.

I may seem overly pedantic in this, but I apply the laws of physics in my education every day, and such statements irks me somewhat.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 28, 2013)

Saw it liked it.

Appreciated the homages.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 28, 2013)

Spartacus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that does make sense, even if it is a long-winded explanation; for that, I shall give you +rep, as that is a response of which a Vulcan would be proud.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 29, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I did find it to be hypocritical, and humorous that Kirk was angry at McCoy because McCoy was being flirtatious/seductive toward Carol, when he himself behaves in such a manner with many women whom he encounters.



Maybe it was because they were about to attempt to disarm an extremely powerful missile?

IDK but it was kinda funny too.


----------



## Mintaka (May 29, 2013)

Spartacus said:


> Dude, stop spewing bullshit. Even the foremost scientist are only just now on the edge of understanding antimatter, and the properties of it.


What?

We've known about them since the 30's.



> You can't say that, when antimatter really haven't been proven to exist,  let alone the properties of it. To the best of my knowledge, the only  sure thing astrophysicists know about antimatter, is the likelihood of  its existense.


It's you who has no idea what he's talking about.

We make it all the time in particle accelerators.  Potassium 40 gives off positrons as it decays as do other natural materials.  We've seen it's affects on matter for decades and we know it's properties rather well.  It's not just an astrophysical question after all.

Now if you mean anti atoms you'd be correct we don't know much about them, but antimatter extends to the subatomic particles themselves as well, and we know quite a bit about their properties.

As for whether it gives off radiation, yes it does.  Unfortunate it does so very violently annihilating a particle of matter and releasing an equivalent amount of energy as the mass of both particles.  ((E=MC2 anyone?))

Lemme put it this way, if an antimatter reactor core breached, it wouldn't be a small leak it'd be more like a massive nuclear warhead went off.


----------



## Spartacus (May 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Mintaka said:


> What?
> 
> We've known about them since the 30's.
> 
> ...







Allright, I admit that I made a mistake. Seems I was thinking of dark matter, and unfortunately switched the two terms around in my head. I blame it on late nights, watching videos about the ISS and hearing about the on-going experiments to detect dark matter. I'm also currently in my exams period, so I'm quite tired during the evenings.

You're right, the properties of anti-matter are quite well known, and have consistently been proven to exist in the particle accelerators. Thanks to you, I've updated my knowledge about antimatter, and I'll make sure not to switch the terms around again.

The last 10-20 years have really seen breakthrough after breakthrough in our understanding of the laws of physics and what our world consists of. I can't wait to see what there is in store for us the next couple of decades.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 30, 2013)

saw it and i liked it.  there was some Plot stupidity during the final chase 
*Spoiler*: __ 



it didn't make sense that the enterprise crew should be the only ones involved, or only 1 crew member would assist the chase at a time.


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2013)

Movie was meh. I liked Fast and Furious 6 which I saw last week.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 2, 2013)

Movie was pretty damn good.


----------



## Owl (Jun 2, 2013)

It was an epic movie, but there are parts where I just went, "Wait, what? That doesn't make any sense." But anyway, it's not like those parts were that much of a story changer.



Bender said:


> Movie was meh. I liked Fast and Furious 6 which I saw last week.



Neg worthy post, too bad I'm 24'd.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 2, 2013)

martryn said:


> I still liked the movie a lot, but it's tempered by some honest questions.  I hope that they refer to the events in this movie in the next film.  Apparently they can make some really big medical advances by studying Khan's blood, so they better be using him for science.





James Bond said:


> That sounds more like something bad guys would do or "mad scientists", yes there is great reason to research Khan's blood but very little is known about it I mean Bones didn't even check for side affects or long last effects he just saw the thing come back to life and instantly injected Kirk with some of Khan's blood.. I would like to see maybe a little bit of Khan's madness affect Kirk in the next movie.



They don't need to perform tests on Khan to run tests on his blood since McCoy already synthesized the formula from the blood.

Starfleet already knew about the healing properties of the blood, and have known for approximately 300 years. Perhaps those who remember what it was like when that Super-Soldier crew was alive and well also chose to keep their blood firmly in their own veins. And like Bond said, it would be interesting to see what effects the blood may have, if any.

I think the Tribble coming to life in the room while McCoy was looking at Kirk's dead body was an eye-roll, but pretty much in line with the series the movies are mirroring.


----------



## Bender (Jun 2, 2013)

@Owl

I'm not a Star trek fan which is why I said it was meh 

I only saw it because my dad dragged me off to see it.. 

Still it was above average. So yeah.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 2, 2013)

So i just saw wrath of khan since i was quite disappointed with into darkness and there are no words to describe how happy wrath of khan made me. Khan was simply fantastic. Cumberbatch is good but by god there is no replacement for Ricardo. Its ridiculous how much more interesting wrath of khan is than into darkness and theres plenty of room for one to think instead of being exhausted by the end of into darkness. I'm happy hating into darkness turned me onto classic star trek and i shall proceed to watch the original series from this point. good day


----------



## Bender (Jun 2, 2013)

Khan totally made the movie for me ^^

The way he smoked them Klingons was boss shit


----------



## Spock (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks to this movie I'm now into the entirety of Star Trek fandom.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2013)

Khan will eternally be reused as a villain, this is the 3rd time.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 25, 2013)

I saw the fuzzy hair thing revival the moment Scott said radiation will kill Kirk. Average movie, but liked it anyway. But hey, I liked "Steel", so what the fuck does my opinion matter.

That ship looked like armoured Sovereign-class, am I the only one who thinks that?

//HbS


----------



## O-ushi (Aug 26, 2013)

To my surprise Star Trek Into Darkness wasn't bad, it was actually a pretty decent action/adventure movie. My only complaint if any was that this would have been better had it been a third or fourth film, given that this is only the second film the cast haven't had enough time yet to show there relationships developing to the same level of comradeship that the original cast had, or maybe they already have? I mean there were scenes in the movie that were suppose to have a high emotional beat but I couldnt feel it because the relationships were developed off-screen in between the movies. 
What is the deal with the USS Vengeance though? Its like they jumped at least 20 years in technology in just one year.


----------



## Wan (Aug 26, 2013)

So, back when the trailer came out I made this post:



Oman said:


> There's a fine line between "paying homage" and "doing over again".  If that specific shot references TWOK but the surrounding situation is actually mostly different, that's fine.  If it's a straight rip where Spock (or Kirk) is in his last moments and the other is there with him, then screw this movie.  They're not going to do it better than TWOK, so why bother retreading old ground?  Make something NEW.



It was done over again.  But the movie wasn't all bad.

I saw the movie back when it first came out, and I've had some time to think about it.  The first hour or so of the movie is good.  Some interesting themes about taking risks, being ethical, friendship, etc.  Good stuff.  "John Harrison" makes for an intriguing villain early on (though I was spoiled on his identity before watching the movie), and his attack on Starfleet HQ quickly establishes him as a legitimate threat.

The action is impeccably directed for the most part.  Spacediving 2.0 is even more thrilling this time around, though it's not so original anymore.  I liked how at one point Kirk and Harrison are working together, and the uncertainty that came from that.  Lots of fun stuff.

Now onto the stuff I didn't like.


*Spoiler*: __ 



First off, bringing back Khan.  Ultimately I think it was a mistake.  It could only have worked if they really did justice to the character and made him into a memorable villain within this movie itself.  It could have worked, and Benedict Cumberbatch does give the character a lot of menace.  I think he had the chops to do Khan, if only he had been given better material.  As it is, Khan is an undeveloped villain whose only purpose is to stand or sit around and look menacing.  The only thing we know about him is that he cares about his crew.  Ok?  There's none of the reveling in triumph, the obsession with vengeance, the confident calculation that made Ricardo Montalban's Khan a joy to watch.  

Yes, I understand that this Khan is somewhat different because he wasn't awakened by Kirk and was controlled by Starfleet for a while, but is that really a step in the right direction?  Part of what made the original Khan a memorable villain was how personal he took his grievances with Kirk.  To Khan, he was Captain Ahab while Kirk was the whale.  In "Into Darkness", Kirk just happens to get caught up in Khan's business with Starfleet.  Khan has nothing personal against Kirk.  Heck, if anything, it's Spock who Khan will have a beef with after this movie since Spock outsmarted him once (and I use the word "outsmart" loosely, as it doesn't take brains to take advantage of Khan's idiocy in that moment), and then chases down and catches (which is...ugh... more on that later).  It all makes Khan a less effecting villain with nothing to make up for it, nothing to make him a memorable villain in his own right.

Then there's the role reversal scene between Khan and Spock.  It sucked.  It strained suspension of disbelief that it would be so similar to how it went down in "The Wrath of Khan".  It didn't do anything new with the idea aside from reversing it.  It had Spock -- the character known for control of his emotions, the man who had watched his mother die and his homeworld implode while keeping calm, until pushed hard by Kirk -- scream at the loss of a friend he'd known for a few years.  Fuck that noise.  The scene only exists because of the scene in "The Wrath of Khan", but it doesn't hold a candle to that; if they weren't going to do anything special with that scene, they should have avoided it entirely.

Then there's the way Khan gets defeated.  First, Khan idiotically falls for a trick by Spock.  The Vengeance crashes, and then Khan starts running and _Spock chases him on foot._  But it doesn't stop there.  Spock gets into a fist fight with Khan, on top of floating cars -- oh fuck it I'm not finishing.  This is not the end to a Star Trek movie.  This is not how Spock would defeat an enemy.  This is not how Khan would go out.  This is the ending to a dumb action movie with a dumbass villain and a musclehead hero.  Also, the movie ends without _killing_ Khan, so they clearly want to keep going with him as a villain -- but he's captured and put back on ice?  Yeah...way to make him a big threat, guys.  And Kirk gets revived casually.  So much for "Into Darkness", more like "Into No Consequences".

On another note, I want to point out a weirdly dystopian aspect of this incarnation of the Star Trek universe that both is at odds with Gene Roddenberry's ideals of Star Trek and just doesn't make sense.  The movie starts with a man whose daughter seems to be dying in the hospital.  This man is driven to betray Starfleet so he can get a vial of Khan's blood and cure his daughter.  First of all -- why can Khan's blood so easily cure disease when Federation medical technology can't?  Khan is supposed to have been created in the _20th century._  You mean to tell me that in three centuries, the Federation has never figured out how to isolate the medicinal properties of the blood of Khan and his followers?  That makes no sense.  This guy is obviously a well-paid guy in Starfleet, surely he could afford some of the best medical care. (Though the Federation is actually not supposed to have a trade-based economy, so this could be a veiled deconstruction of Roddenberry's ideals, showing it for what it might actually lead to).  

Furthermore, disease is not supposed to be a _thing_ on Earth.  After first contact with the Vulcans, disease, poverty, hunger, etc., were all supposed to have been quickly eradicated.  Mankind was supposed to be nobler, above deception and other vices.  But there just happens to be a Starfleet employee with high-level clearance who has a daughter dying of illness, who also happens to be willing to betray Starfleet.  It shows a lack of respect and attentionfor the original source material.  They know enough about the show to write some in-jokes and to drag out a memorable villain to exploit, but they don't understand the underlying messages of the show.  It's sad, because underlying (and sometimes not so underlying) messages were a big part of Star Trek's purpose and identity. Now that's not enough to make this movie a bad movie, but it's another thing against it.




Overall, the movie has some impressive early moments, and does work well as a simple action movie.  But I want more out of Star Trek than a simple action movie.  That turd of an ending places it under the 2009 movie in my opinion, it doesn't do justice to the original Star Trek TV show, and it doesn't come close to the best Star Trek movies (Wrath of Khan, Undiscovered Country, The Voyage Home, and First Contact, to be exact).


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 26, 2013)

That is a most excellent review, Oman. I have not seen much of the original series, so much of what you said there does not mean anything to me, but perhaps it may inspire me to see more of that series.

I myself am still hoping to see more of the Klingons in this series, and how they compare the the Klingons from the original continuity. I believe that the third film of this series shall involve war between the Klingon empire and Federation, since the possibility of such was strongly alluded to in this film, and it would be poor storytelling to introduce an idea and not develop it (i.e., the "law of conservation of detail" and/or "Chekhov's gun" tropes).


----------



## MCTDread (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm no fan of Star Trek but I really enjoyed the film.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 26, 2013)

Most trekkies don't like this movie. I have to say I haven't seen Wrath of Khan since I was like 10 so it didn't really impact me watching Into Darkness. I thought it was a really good movie and I understand the gripes but I think it was still a good movie despite them squandering the potential of it had they waited another film or two.


----------



## Wan (Sep 21, 2013)

"Squandered Potential" could have been the subtitle of this movie, yeah.  Even if you set aside the issues with the movie that longtime Star Trek fans should have if they stop to think about it, it's just not really extraordinary.  The hype for the villain goes nowhere and everything is all better by the end.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 21, 2013)

trekie or no this movie had more plot holes than the pound of swiss cheese i bought last week.

this fucking garbage was nothing more than fluff...which is no wonder you fucking millenials like this shit, it was made for people with the attention span of goldfish.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 27, 2013)

I enjoy Star Trek, generally.

Now this film, visually, I thought it was very impressive. Looked amazing. I enjoyed the acting a lot, too.

Though when it got to the end, I just felt like it was lacking something. Like it needed more. I was left with far too many questions and far too confused for me to be happy with it, I suppose.


----------

